# Africa and mechanical broadheads



## St.Clair Mike (Aug 1, 2003)

Headed to Namibia in March and taking my bow this time. I shoot Rage 2 blade broadheads. Looking for input from others who have been there on fixed blade vs. mechical broadhead performance on african game. Thanks for any feedback. Mike


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I have not been to Africa but know plenty of folks who have. The smallest plains game animals are as tough as our Elk so choose accordingly. there is no chance on earth I would use a Rage in Africa. Look into the Silver Flame BH. they are VERY expensive but so is your trip and if it bleeds you bought the animal. The SF is so sharp and well built it is not funny. Google German Kinetics or search the AT forum. This is the hunt of a lifetime, don't skimp. And they are know to fly true to your FPs from a well tuned bow.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

454casull said:


> I have not been to Africa but know plenty of folks who have. The smallest plains game animals are as tough as our Elk so choose accordingly. there is no chance on earth I would use a Rage in Africa. Look into the Silver Flame BH. they are VERY expensive but so is your trip and if it bleeds you bought the animal. The SF is so sharp and well built it is not funny. Google German Kinetics or search the AT forum. This is the hunt of a lifetime, don't skimp. And they are know to fly true to your FPs from a well tuned bow.


Couldn't agree more. Might want to check with your outfitter to find out what they require. A lot of them won't allow mechanicals to begin with. There are requirements for Namibia as well:
Arrows can be made out of wood, fiberglass, carbon or aluminum and the shaft must have a minimum length of 19.68 inches (500 mm). The arrows must be fitted with broadheads of modern configuration with at least two cutting blades and a minimum length and width of 1 inch (26 mm). Broadheads may not be barbed or have serrated edges, mechanical broadheads are legal in Namibia. Special arrow points such as judo points, bird points or blunt points may be used for bowhunting birds only. Click the thumbnail for further requirements:


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I am assuming plains game correct? My comments still apply. If it was any of the Big 6 the outfitter would have told you already. Some areas of Africa dictate either min. DW and or KE plus 2 blades are the rule in some places too.


----------



## St.Clair Mike (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes, plains game. This is my fourth trip over there--South Africa and Zimbabwe before but this is the first time taking my bow. Thanks for the feedback, pretty much reinforced what I was thinking. I will switch back to my Muzzys and retune. Thanks.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Hope you have a great/safe time. I was dead serious about the Silver Flame, at least take a look at it. Worst case those new Phat Heads from Steel force look like they will hold up under African Conditions. Muzzy may be bad to the bone here but as you seem to already know over there bone is like hitting a brick wall.


----------

